# Humping turtle



## ats (Feb 21, 2005)

While visiting the Ft-Worth Zoo...

Could not resist taking a picture of turtles doing the nasty thing...


----------



## ceno2000 (Feb 21, 2005)

perv-lol just joking


----------



## 4HourNap (Feb 21, 2005)

........................


----------



## Artemis (Feb 22, 2005)

Ive never seen turtles move so fast!


----------



## ckshen (Mar 11, 2005)

heh.  i went to a rain forest and seen multiple turtles stacked in a way that you would think they are all engaging in some interesting activities.  but my guide told me they aren't having sex.


----------



## LEXTC (Mar 13, 2005)

turtle pr0n! :shock:


----------

